# Little Dog Rescue



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

Little Dog Rescue 

This site is great!! I admire their genuine concern and passion for the care of these dogs. They incur all medical costs and other expenses necessary to bring them healthy. One link that is a definite read is titled, "Sofia's Journey"...she's a precious malt with a family that worships her!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thank you so much for the link to that site. Well, here I am with tears in my eyes after reading _Sofia's Jour_ney.... everyone should read it... 

P.S. It ends "good"!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Awwww....Sofia's Journey was amazing. She is such a trooper. And OH so cute!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I haven't read Sofia's Journey yet because I have to get more tissues after reading what they have under silly photos most of which is stories that you need tissues for.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, thats a wonderful site


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

What a beautiful site and a beautiful story. It is all so well done, especially the mission that couple has taken on! Bravo!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Thank You for sharing their wonderful work and Sophia's incredible journey.

Waaaaahhhh!!!! Their stories are both sad and wonderful at the same time.

This is one organization that will be receiving my charitable contributions in the future.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

what a wonderful story. God bless this couple who are making a difference for this orphan babies.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

That turned out to be a wonderful ending for Sophie. She's a beautiful malt and bless those people for helping her. Thanks for sharing that site.

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------

